# Hayling 2rd March



## richart (Feb 7, 2017)

I have two spaces available to play at Hayling on Thursday 2nd March with my society, The Mariners. We are meeting at 12.00 for lunch followed by 18 holes. Cost is Â£55.00 which includes a fiver for prizes. First and second take the money, though I have been advised that the winner buys the first round.  Payment is on the day.

Two spaces available on a first come first served basis.There will be just 12 of us playing. I am playing, as is Merv79 so a bit of a forum turnout already.

Anyone fancy playing on a cracking links course ?


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 8, 2017)

Normally I'd love too, but not hit a ball in almost 5 months. Hoping to be ok for the Kent trip first!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 8, 2017)

Ill have a bash Rich


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ill have a bash Rich 

Click to expand...

PM sent Phil.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2017)

Chuckle Brothers road trip..?


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Chuckle Brothers road trip..?
		
Click to expand...

Ian, I have a space but it might go tomorrow. IF you can commit tonight the space is yours.:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2017)

richart said:



			Ian, I have a space but it might go tomorrow. IF you can commit tonight the space is yours.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm in then


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I'm in then
		
Click to expand...

Good man.:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2017)

Sweet!
Busting my Links Golf Cherry at last&#128514;&#128514;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Sweet!
Busting my Links Golf Cherry at last&#128514;&#128514;&#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

 I will pass on the same advice I gave to Phil. Practice the low draw, rather than the high fade. Hayling is a good course for a first links experience. No huge dunes, so very few blind shots, though there is a quite a bit of gorse.


----------



## IanM (Feb 8, 2017)

If someone drops out let me know...I'm working in Southampton so a jaunt along the M27 is an option, it's years since I played Hayling


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2017)

IanM said:



			If someone drops out let me know...I'm working in Southampton so a jaunt along the M27 is an option, it's years since I played Hayling
		
Click to expand...

I will Ian. We have to have 12 for the deal, so if we are one short I will definitely be in touch.:thup:


----------



## Robobum (Feb 9, 2017)

Gents, do you mind having a quick look for my Favourite ball please. It's slightly beige in colour with Skoda logo on it.

Down the right of the 13th. Many thanks &#128077;


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2017)

Robobum said:



			Gents, do you mind having a quick look for my Favourite ball please. It's slightly beige in colour with Skoda logo on it.

Down the right of the 13th. Many thanks &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Son, you have got to let it go.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2017)

Robobum said:



			Gents, do you mind having a quick look for my Favourite ball please. It's slightly beige in colour with Skoda logo on it.

Down the right of the 13th. Many thanks &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Down the right?
Shouldn't be a problem
If I'm not there Fragger will be......


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Down the right?
Shouldn't be a problem
If I'm not there Fragger will be......
		
Click to expand...

It was Darren's drive he lost, so perhaps in two for Phil.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2017)

richart said:



			It was Darren's drive he lost, so perhaps in two for Phil.

Click to expand...

So harsh............. Pahahahahahahahahahaha &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128514;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2017)

It's ok , I can take it

Little choice to be fair


----------



## Robobum (Feb 10, 2017)

richart said:



			Son, you have got to let it go.

Click to expand...

Tough love that!! &#128546;


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2017)

Last minute space available. Anyone fancy it? MEeting at 12.00 for light lunch, teeing off from 1.00. Â£55 including prizes and food.


----------



## IanM (Mar 1, 2017)

frat...have come to Southampton this week with no clubs in the car


----------



## sam85 (Mar 1, 2017)

richart said:



			Last minute space available. Anyone fancy it? MEeting at 12.00 for light lunch, teeing off from 1.00. Â£55 including prizes and food.
		
Click to expand...

I could well be up for this if there's no other takers.


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2017)

sam85 said:



			I could well be up for this if there's no other takers.
		
Click to expand...

Sam if you want it, the place is yours.:thup:


----------



## sam85 (Mar 1, 2017)

richart said:



			Sam if you want it, the place is yours.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, count me in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 1, 2017)

Make sure you lot repair your pitchmarks and replace your divots  :sbox:


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Make sure you lot repair your pitchmarks and replace your divots  :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought the greens would be so firm you wouldn't get pitch marks ? Isn't it a proper links ? Do I need a card number, or do I just give your name to pay for food Gordon ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 1, 2017)

richart said:



			Do I need a card number, or do I just give your name to pay for food Gordon ?

Click to expand...

Treat yourself* to a half of shandy on me  :thup:



*only you not all those other forum scroungers    :rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Treat yourself* to a half of shandy on me  :thup:



*only you not all those other forum scroungers    :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 I will tell Andy that !


----------



## merv79 (Mar 1, 2017)

richart said:



			I will tell Andy that !

Click to expand...

Charming!
I thought he would at least stretch to a sausage sandwich!

Forecast is looking good tomorrow


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 1, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Charming!
I thought he would at least stretch to a sausage sandwich!

Forecast is looking good tomorrow 

Click to expand...

I forgot you were going. You can have a sausage sarnie and Rich can have a drink. Maybe you could share?


----------

